# Ports tree, from yesterday



## Seeker (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok, around yesterday, after updating my ports tree, I can see almost all ports needs updating, to theirs same official version BUT with freebsd specific num incremented for 1

```
official.version_n+1
ie:
netpbm-10.26.63_1 to netpbm-10.26.63_2
```
So freebsd _did something_ to all ports?


----------



## Nightweaver (Feb 6, 2010)

It seems that jpeg got updated thus a lot of ports needed an update. I started the update on one of my machines last night but had to go out so I stopped it. jpeg got updated from jpeg-7 to jpeg-8 and today VNC server didn't want to start. It complained about missing libjpeg. Once I upgraded TightVNC it started working OK.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah, I see...
Thx!


----------



## cajunman4life (Feb 7, 2010)

If you use portmaster, you can solve all your headaches with:

portmaster -r jpeg-8

That will rebuild all ports that depend on jpeg-8 (formerly jpeg-7)


----------

